# Auflösung meiner SPS-Teile....



## rolly009 (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Habe noch einige Karten, die ich nun alle los haben will!
Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden!
rolly009@web.de


----------



## Cerberus (19 Oktober 2009)

rolly009 schrieb:


> Habe noch einige Karten, die ich nun alle los haben will!


 
Welche Karten hast du denn?


----------



## rolly009 (19 Oktober 2009)

Bitte bei Interesse email an: rolly009@web.de
Danke.


----------



## Rumbler (19 Oktober 2009)

*Was für Teile*

Hallo,

ja also bitte schreib doch bitte ein bisschen was genaueres:

- Was für Karten ?? CPs , EAs ??
- Welche Bauform? S5, S7-300er S7-400er ??

Preisvorstellung wäre auch nicht schlecht

Gruß Rumbler


----------



## rolly009 (19 Oktober 2009)

Suchst du was bestimmtes!?
Wenn ja, einfach email schreiben, was du suchst, dann bekommst du schnellstmöglich antwort! Da es einiges an Karten ist, ist es schwierig hier alles zu schreiben! Aber das meißte ist S5/100/115/135/150U-Karten, und etwas an gebr. S7-Karten (331/332/322)!!


----------



## UnRockStar (20 Oktober 2009)

Bräuchte noch eine 16 Kanal 230V ausgangskarte für die 115U bw 135U

Relaisbaukarte geht auch zur not.


----------

